# Thoughts on the billie?



## noon

I was in a Mulberry boutique buying a gift for someone and the billie caught my eye. Does anyone have this bag? What are your thoughts?

Part of me thinks it's very plain, but the other part of me likes that it is so simple and would make a great everyday crossbody.


----------



## 24shaz

Would love to hear from an owner on this one. I like it a lot & if didn’t already have a Gucci disco might have considered one. It’s a nice size & having no hardware on the front to scratch is a plus IMO. Can see it being popular as an everyday bag.


----------



## Hanloumac

i have a billie, i love it but annoyingly the toggle that holds the chain in place is too short and suddenly slips out and the padlock can be easily unfastened, much to my 15 year olds delight when he unfastens it and the whole strap detaches from the bag and the bag falls to the floor. The zip is quite stiff too, i've gone back to my loewe puzzle as it was annoying me too much, now working out if i sell it or give it another go?


----------



## katyc1985

I love my Billie! I have it in grey and with it having gold and silver hardware I get SO much use out of it.
I have a black Gucci disco and I’m actually thinking of selling and buying a black Billie!


----------



## 24shaz

katyc1985 said:


> I love my Billie! I have it in grey and with it having gold and silver hardware I get SO much use out of it.
> I have a black Gucci disco and I’m actually thinking of selling and buying a black Billie!


This was my thinking too, the disco is such a great wee workhorse bag - love the two slip pockets - but mine is looking very softened nowadays and it would be nice to have a smart bag of that size again. Interesting to see both good and bad reviews though.


----------

